# Deck code violations



## atkins (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi, I am suspecting that my deck is not built to code.  I've attached photos and the IRC 2009 which I think it violates.  Am I correct in my interpretation?  Thanks in advance.

View attachment 1870


deck_violations.pdf

deck_violations.pdf


----------



## cda (Jul 18, 2013)

Welcome

A little worst than what I tried to build

Should get some replies, just keep checking


----------



## jar546 (Jul 18, 2013)

Check handrail and guarding height too.  I would love to know soil conditions and check the tributary load of footings and frost depth.  Flashing of ledger is also of utmost importance.  Where is the lateral restraint with threaded rod?

It is a decent report but not detailed enough and lacking more information.  Looks like a home inspector report and not an expert witness report.  Selling your house?


----------



## Sifu (Jul 18, 2013)

Nope, not to code....but oh so common!


----------



## jar546 (Jul 18, 2013)

So now the question begs, was there a permit pulled to construct the deck?  Was there inspections?  Was the 2009 IRC officially adopted in your jurisdiction?


----------



## rshuey (Jul 18, 2013)

Footings look undersized, check for flashing, and everything jar said. I see this crap all of Central Pennsyltuckey.


----------



## mjesse (Jul 18, 2013)

OP's assessment looks accurate.

I would expect that all issues could be repaired/resolved without too much disruption. Just needs 3B's - blocking, bolting, and bracketry.

mj


----------



## atkins (Jul 18, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> So now the question begs, was there a permit pulled to construct the deck?  Was there inspections?  Was the 2009 IRC officially adopted in your jurisdiction?


I call the town and they said that the deck was inspected as this is a new construction completed in the fall of 2012.  I thought the state of NH requires all towns to adopt the 2009 IRC by 2011.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 18, 2013)

atkins said:
			
		

> I call the town and they said that the deck was inspected as this is a new construction completed in the fall of 2012.  I thought the state of NH requires all towns to adopt the 2009 IRC by 2011.


The inspector may possibly be completely useless if he approved this per the 2009 IRC or it was never inspected at all.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 18, 2013)

What's funny is the work is clean and tight.

Brent


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 18, 2013)

> What's funny is the work is clean and tight.


Well, at least clean looking!     The lack of "tightness" is one of the major problems on this particular project.

.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jul 18, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Well, at least clean looking!     The lack of "tightness" is one of the major problems on this particular project..


Meaning not built like a Tijuana pallet shack like most of those things are.

Brent


----------



## RJJ (Jul 18, 2013)

This is what happens when non qualified inspectors run loose. I would recommend you contact the AHJ in a formal letter and suggest they get someone qualified to inspect this deck. Or get and engineer to review it and the codes in place. This is not even in compliance with IRC 2006 or 2003.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 19, 2013)

To the OP.

Your deck has some issues, but the sky isn't falling.  Much of it can be easily remedied.  Hopefully you have learned from this thread that there is a lot for EVERYONE to learn about deck construction.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2013)

This thread was hijacked by Glenn so I moved the secondary hijacked topic to a new thread where Glenn and I can continue our debate on lateral loads.  Here is the link:

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-structural-codes/11912-deck-lateral-load-protection.html

Please keep the rest of this on topic.


----------

